# Dec 19-20 birthday special in Jersey!



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well i got my wish it finally snowed! 3-4 at my house and 6-7 in my route up north!payup

This push turn out to be very sloppy, being that it ended as rain! Always rain at the end!:

Some pictures, will have vids up later when doug can do somthing with them!:waving:

Snow starting!










First pile of the season!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Opening lots!

Staking!









Yes dave i clean it up!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Back to clean the lots up!

Nice and clean!



















Dam im good!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice truck!










Clean!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stacking!



















All lanes to to be push out, no snow to the left or right!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

And what i woke up to on my b-day! Powder sugar!:waving:


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

nice pictures!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Hell yeah...finally got some snow there.

Awesome pics, your truck looks sweet.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Ammounts of Snow!!!!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks like a nice powdery snow......NOT. Great pics and sweet truck.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics, no snow here yet:crying:


----------



## firsttimeplower (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice, But I have to tell you when I went to work the compliants they had. And as a fellow plower I stood up for you dude. lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

firsttimeplower;685905 said:


> Nice, But I have to tell you when I went to work the compliants they had. And as a fellow plower I stood up for you dude. lol


Whats up now? How i cant push inbetween 2 cars? They never called me with complaints!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice pix Tim. Glad to see that my snow dance worked for ya. xysport

Now that I sent you the snow can I send the -30 degree wind chill that we have here


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;685943 said:


> Nice pix Tim. Glad to see that my snow dance worked for ya. xysport
> 
> Now that I sent you the snow can I send the -30 degree wind chill that we have here


Thanks for snow tom, send the cold and the snow! I cant get enough!:bluebounc


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics Tim! BTW, Happy Birthday as well!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice pics tim payup all we got down here was 1/2 inch of ice :crying: but i got to salt again*


----------

